# Confused about why everyone says all fat people get diabetes?



## butch (Jul 19, 2010)

Seriously, I read this all the time, and the statistics just don't back it up (as well as my own health record). How do people come to believe this when it isn't even close to being true? If you believe this to be true, then why? Why doesn't the statisitcal information back this up? I'm seriously confused and curious as to why this is such an accepted piece of information, one that is touted by NGOs, government departments, the media, etc, and not trying to stir anything up.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 19, 2010)

From what i understand there is a correlation between being fat and having Type 2 (adult onset) diabetes. I don't think it's ever been said that all fat people get it, but it has been mentioned as a risk factor. Additionally i believe there has been an epidemic of Americans getting Type 2 at an earlier age than in previous generations.

I'm sure Miss Vickie can be helpful here, but i'm guessing there are a number of other factors including genetics.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Surprisingly it was hard to actually find articles with statistics but here is one:

http://yubanet.com/life/Diabetics-Show-Alarming-Increase-in-Morbid-Obesity.php

Personally I think exercise is the real key in keeping diabetes away. But anyways hope this helps.


----------



## Tad (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll second that there are very credible studies that show a correlation between obesity and type 2 diabetes. There have been a lot of speculation on the reasons why, but as far as I've seen there has not been any conclusive cause and effect established. 

At least some of the correlation probably comes from 'metabolic syndrome' which a cluster of things that often come together (including, IIRC, abdominal cavity fat, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, and I think something to do with cholesterol). There is evidence that at least some of metabolic syndrome is congenital (there was one study looking at kids born to dutch mothers near the end of WW2, when many had extremely poor nutrition plus high stress, and the prevalence of metabolic syndrome (and lower adult height) was clearly much higher in that cohort). 

Whatever the cause and effect, obesity is enough reason for your healthcare provider to check you for diabetes more carefully....which of course also means that you are more likely to be diagnosed with 'pre-diabetes', which may also create a bit of a feed-back loop.

Of course a lot of media are sloppy in their reporting, and many people don't listen very carefully, so yah, we do end with a lot of people thinking that to be fat means you will get diabetes, which is not actually guaranteed.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 19, 2010)

I found the following in Glenn Gaesser's _Big Fat Lies_ (pp. 71-72):

"At the Pritikin Longevity Center in Santa Monica, California, for example, nearly 4600 people completed their three-week residential program between 1977 and 1988, of whom over 650 had type 2 diabetes. Key features of the program included a high-complex-carbohydrate, high-fiber, low-cholestrol, low-fat, low-salt diet, and lots of daily aerobic exercise, which consisted mainly of walking, about thirty-to-sixty minutes per day .... Of the 652 men and women with type 2 diabetes who completed the three-week program, 71 per cent of those who had been taking oral hypoglycemic drugs to increase insulin production were able to go off their medications; 76 per cent of those who had not been taking medication had reduced their blood glucose to normal levels; and 39 per cent of those taking insulin were able to discontinue it.... obesity itself appeared to play a relatively unimportant role in the participants' problems with insulin, as emphasized by the authors: 'Thus, it appears that obesity itself does not create insulin resistance because many of the subjects in the present study had normalized their insulin levels but were still significantly overweight or obese at the end of the program.'"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2010)

Perhaps it is the dietary habits of the population that is causing a rise in Type 2 diabetes. I've read several low carb following articles and "diet" books which label a diet of saturated/poor quality fats, over processed foods and high fructose corn syrup the main cause factor of type 2 diabetes and metabolic syndrome. I fall into the genetic category though - diabetes runs in my maternal side of the family. My grandmother was diabetic, my Mom was diagnosed with hypoglycemia and I have an aunt that has type 2 diabetes. These factors are why I am changing my eating habits and exercising. So far, I've had good check-ups, but last visit to the Dr. did show a rise in my blood pressure (before I started eating healthier and walking).


----------



## butch (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. I guess I'm tired of the way that people make assumptions that have close to no actual basis in real life data, and the 100% correlation between fatness and diabetes is one of them. I know people who eat much 'healthier' than I do, and have to struggle with their blood sugar, and I have perfect blood sugar, so I know personally that the 100% correlation is wrong.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I was diagnosed with type II diabetes about three months ago and I know it's because of my weight. There isn't any other reason why at the age of 32 I would suddenly have it.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2010)

I have read where a majority of fat people will not become diabetic, but that a majority of people with Type 2 diabetes are fat.

My a1c is 5.9. If I do not keep an eye on things and make more changes, I will more than likely become diabetic ( lots of doctors say there is no such thing as borderline diabetes ). I know that one of the first questions the physician's assistant asked is if I had been tested for diabetes, and if diabetes runs in my family . While I despise the person on the street assuming things about fat people, it didn't offend me at all to be asked that by a medical person.


----------



## butch (Jul 28, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I have read where a majority of fat people will not become diabetic, but that a majority of people with Type 2 diabetes are fat.
> 
> My a1c is 5.9. If I do not keep an eye on things and make more changes, I will more than likely become diabetic ( lots of doctors say there is no such thing as borderline diabetes ). I know that one of the first questions the physician's assistant asked is if I had been tested for diabetes, and if diabetes runs in my family . While I despise the person on the street assuming things about fat people, it didn't offend me at all to be asked that by a medical person.



That is an interesting first paragraph, mossy. That would mean that it may be fat + something else that makes it happen, and not just the fat itself. If so, would the absence of fat make the diagnosis less likely, or not likely at all? Plus, how does this jibe with the information I've read about how even a 10% reduction in weight can work to eliminate high blood sugars, cholesterol and so forth. If that 10% reduction still leaves someone 'morbidly obese,' then what is the controlling factor for type II diabetes?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 5, 2010)

The one thing I've heard from diabetics that I personally know is that they really think drinking regular pop was a key factor as to why they have diabetes. Every one of them drank regular pop and a ton of it on a daily basis. So maybe just making one switch in your life to sugar free pop might make a difference? I don't know.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> The one thing I've heard from diabetics that I personally know is that they really think drinking regular pop was a key factor as to why they have diabetes. Every one of them drank regular pop and a ton of it on a daily basis. So maybe just making one switch in your life to sugar free pop might make a difference? I don't know.



Classic statistics dictates that commonality does not indicate causation. 

The fact that everyone drank regular soda does not mean regular soda causes diabetes. It seems likely that somebody who drinks pop also consumes other types of junk food and probably is less health conscious overall. Very few people probably drink a can of Pepsi with a salad and then go for a jog. A willingness to ingest empty calories probably won't stop with just regular soda pop. I'm going to guess there are numerous other lifestyle issues those people are not addressing.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 5, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Classic statistics dictates that commonality does not indicate causation.
> 
> The fact that everyone drank regular soda does not mean regular soda causes diabetes. It seems likely that somebody who drinks pop also consumes other types of junk food and probably is less health conscious overall. Very few people probably drink a can of Pepsi with a salad and then go for a jog. A willingness to ingest empty calories probably won't stop with just regular soda pop. I'm going to guess there are numerous other lifestyle issues those people are not addressing.



Hey I didn't say it causes diabetes. I was just giving out what I personally know from what "they" said..not me. I'm sure you are right.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 5, 2010)

butch said:


> That is an interesting first paragraph, mossy. That would mean that it may be fat + something else that makes it happen, and not just the fat itself.



Since diabetes involves an abnormal metabolism -- specifically, the inability to metabolize glucose normally -- is it possible that the underlying metabolic ondition that produces the diabetes may also make the sufferer more prone to obesity?


----------

